# Saddleback Pix: Nov 26, 2003



## climbit (Dec 8, 2003)

More pix from my archive.

This "turkey" was "thankful" to be out and about the day before Thanksgiving.  We bagged Saddleback in western Maine and looked over to see Mt Abraham waving for us to "come on up" on Christmas break.. why not?

http://shawnwaite.com/saddleback/page1.html

Enjoy.

S.


----------



## Mike P. (Dec 12, 2003)

Great Pictures!

Thanks,


----------



## Joshua B (Dec 15, 2003)

Sorry for not responding earlier. This is a really nice series. Nice to have a girlfriend who can keep up with you and your boy huh?


----------



## climbit (Jan 5, 2004)

*Who's keeping up with who.*

That was *his* girlfriend and it was *me* trying to keep up with them!
<smirk>

I'm the old married man. (turning 30 this month!!)

S.


----------

